# Fidanzati



## ToscanoNYC

Buongiorno,
mi rende sempre più perplesso l'uso della parola fidanzàti nell'italiano di oggi.  Sono ormai quindici anni che non vivo in Italia, e nonostante legga libri, giornali quotidianamente, spesso mi sembra di essere quasi un marziano ogni volta che torno in Italia.  Parole nuove, parole vecchie con accezioni o sfumature diverse, e così via.  A volte mi pare di esser partito un secolo fa.  Ma sto divagando.  In questi giorni i giornalisti della RAI, parlando dell'omicidio di Perugia, descrivono due degli indagati, la ragazza americana e lo studente italiano, come "fidanzati", nonostante siano gli stessi giornalisti ad aggiungere che in fin dei conti quei due ragazzi si fossero conosciuti soltanto un paio di settimane prima del fattaccio.  Ai miei tempi (e non sono un matusalemme: ho quarant'anni) fidanzati erano coloro che si impegnavano formalmente a sposarsi, o quantomeno due persone che si frequentavano già da un po di tempo e avevano intenzioni serie (anche senza promessa formale di matrimonio).  Questi si vedono da due settimane e già li descrivono come fidanzati.  E' cambiato così tanto il significato di questa parola in questi anni?  O si tratta dell'ennesima stupidaggine dei giornalisti/inviati/reporter della televisione?
Grazie


----------



## Jana337

Ciao, 

ti servirà questo (dal forum italiano-inglese).


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Toscano,
Credo che, nella fattispecie, il termine "fidanzati" serva a colorire o ad intrigare il lettore, facendo presupporre legami più forti, profondi e perversi di quanto non lo siano realmente.
Posso darti il mio modesto contributo dicendoti che, dalle mie parti, è desueto chiamare due persone che si frequentano da una quindicina di giorni _fidanzati_. 
Si dirà che stanno insieme, che escono insieme, che si piacciono, che vanno a letto insieme, che sta nascendo qualcosa tra loro, che si frequentano, appunto, ma niente altro.


----------



## Salegrosso

Dal Veneto idem. 
Invece a Napoli dicono _fidanzato_ come sinonimo di _ragazzo_ (nel senso di la mia ragazza / il mio ragazzo), e con la simpatica espressione _fidanzato in casa_ indicano un impegno un po' piu' consolidato.


----------



## Frapap

Anch'io dal Veneto e anch'io non uso praticamente mai questa parola, nemmeno quando due stanno per sposarsi. Pur non parlando dialetto, preferisco dire "moroso/a" e in italiano "ragazzo/a" e se proprio voglio sottolineare che due stanno per sposarsi dico "futuro marito/futuro consorte, ecc.) Non so perché ma lo sento lontanissimo da me, mi sembra un termine di tanti anni fa (io ho 36 anni)... forse sono solo io però...


----------



## Salegrosso

(Chiaramente anch'io dico sempre moroso/morosa, e parlando con amici del sud dico ragazzo/ragazza).


----------



## Stiannu

Avevo notato la stessa cosa anche io, a proposito dell'omicidio di Perugia!
In effetti, nella mia percezione, teoricamente _fidanzati_ è riservato a una relazione seria e profonda. Diverso sarebbe dire _i due fidanzatini_ (che mi dà un po' l'idea di due che stanno insieme e credono o fanno finta di essere fidanzati), un po' canzonatorio.

Qui a Torino, però, molte persone che conosco usano _fidanzati_ come sinonimo di _morosi_ (qui in Piemonte davvero poco usato, fa troppo pensare alla vecchia zia che ti chiede "_ce l'hai la morosa???_") o _ragazzo/ragazza_; credo che inizialmente l'uso fosse un po' ironico o un po' iper-romantico (chiamo "fidanzati" due persone che si sono messe insieme per metterle un po' in imbarazzo, per scherzare un po' sulla novità costituita dal loro stare insieme o per mostrarmi particolarmente romantico e sdolcinato), ma si è poi generalizzato. In definitiva, comincio a sentire diverse persone che usano _fidanzati_ in un senso più blando, anche se la percezione che in origine la parola implicasse una relazione più stabile persiste ancora.


----------



## la italianilla

Generalmente uso "fidanzati" quando due persone sono impegnate seriamente e non necessariamente riferendosi a due persone che già pensano alle nozze.
Oltre al solito discorso della lingua che si evolve, ti riporto la definizione del De Mauro:



> fi|dan|zà|to
> p.pass., agg., s.m.
> 1 p.pass., agg. ⇒fidanzare, fidanzarsi
> 2 s.m. FO promesso sposo: presentò il f., il suo f. ai genitori
> 3 s.m. CO estens., ragazzo, uomo con cui si ha una relazione sentimentale, spec. stabile: ha un nuovo f.



Dal Treccani on line:



> Come sost., promesso sposo, promessa sposa: il f. di Luisa; la mia f.; andare a spasso con la fidanzata



Quindi, stando a queste definizioni, come avete ben detto, definire due che stanno insieme da sole due settimane, a meno che non siano già unitissimi, dovrebbe non essere corretto. 
Ma tanto oggi anche i rapporti son presi più alla leggera rispetto al passato....sarà mica per quello?


----------



## federicoft

Il problema forse è che... c'è un vuoto di definizione!

Non credo che un telegiornale nazionale possa riferirsi ai protagonisti di un fatto di cronaca con "la studentessa e il suo ragazzo". Ragazzo, nel senso di innamorato/moroso/persona che si frequenta/con cui si esce/con cui si va a letto (no comment), continua ad essere una parola di registro familiare, come segnalato da tutti i dizionari.

Ai tempi dei nostri genitori e nonni il fidanzato era strettamente il promesso sposo. Il fidanzamento si annunciava quando la data delle nozze era già stata definita, e la precedeva di non più sei mesi.
Adesso siamo tutti molto più rilassati, secondo me è diventato legittimo utilizzare "fidanzato" quando richiesta formalità per rendere l'idea di cosa si stia parlando. Sarei più cauto comunque a chiamare due ragazzi fidanzati, in contesti informali o in loro presenza... molto probabilmente susciterebbe qualche risatina e qualche imbarazzo.


----------



## trier2007

Ho notato che al sud, o perlomeno a Lecce, dove attualmente vivo, 'fidanzato' viene usato come sinonimo di ragazzo/moroso/etc., spesso anche nel caso di quindicenni o comunque di persone che stanno insieme da poco...ma la cosa buffa è che si parla anche di 'suocero/a' riferendosi ai rispettivi genitori!


----------



## la italianilla

trier2007 said:


> ...(CUT)...ma la cosa buffa è che si parla anche di 'suocero/a' riferendosi ai rispettivi genitori!



Mazza...quello sì che è brutto forte  
Comunque le definizioni dei dizionari parlano chiaro, poi è ovvio che nel quotidiano le cose cambiano. Certo magari anch'io sento dire, da parenti, frasi del tipo:"La fidanzatina di Marco" per mio cuginetto che ha 15 anni o robe simili.
Nell'uso quotidiano comunque, credo che dai 20 anni in su si dica tranquillamente "fidanzato" anche senza promesse di matrimonio o roba in famiglia. E' anche vero che, al giorno d'oggi, si va in casa del proprio fidanzato/moroso/ragazzo senza pensare che si stia prendendo un "impegno serio", mentre ai tempi di mia madre e mio padre, se si andava in casa dell'altro/a, era sempre qualcosa di importante ed "ufficiale".


----------



## ToscanoNYC

Non so, ma a me usare fidanzati per indicare due che si vedono da un paio di settimane pare proprio uno svilimento della parola.  Secondo me, il termine da usare in questo contesto è proprio ragazzo/ragazza di Pincopallino. Non credo che al giorno d'oggi il termine ragazzo/ragazza sia di registro eccessivamente familiare.  Esistono esempi eccellenti anche non recentissimi (La ragazza di Bube, per esempio). 
Ripeto, io userei la parola fidanzati solo per due persone che si frequentino da un po' di tempo (difficile da quantificare ma certamente molto piu' di due settimane) e che soprattutto abbiano intenzione di mantenere una relazione di una certa serietà.  Non è necessario che pensino al matrimonio o che coinvolgano i rispettivi parenti, come succedeva un tempo, ma una certa serietà di intenti ci dovrebbe essere.


----------



## Stiannu

Anche se non fosse considerato troppo familiare, usare _ragazzo_ e _ragazza_ per un giornalista potrebbe porre dei problemi.
_Il fidanzato..._ infatti non può essere confuso, mentre _il ragazzo..._ può sottintendere _suo_ e quindi fare riferimento al legame sentimentale (recente) tra i due, oppure può non sottintenderlo e quindi fare solo riferimento alla giovane età della persona. Per es.: 
_Quella sera Amanda, recandosi dal ragazzo..._ oppure
_...ha inizialmente sostenuto di aver passato la serata con il ragazzo._
Non suonerebbe immediato. Se sostituisci _fidanzato_ a _ragazzo_, le frasi sono più chiare anche se _fidanzato_ sembra effettivamente un po' esagerato. Si potrebbe ribattere: basta aggiungere _suo_.
_Quella sera Amanda, recandosi dal suo ragazzo... _oppure
_... ha inizialmente sostenuto di aver passato la serata con il suo ragazzo._
Vero, ma se nel servizio il nome dei due "fidanzati" è già stato citato più e più volte, continuare a dire _il suo ragazzo_ sembra un po' un controsenso. No?


----------



## trier2007

ToscanoNYC said:


> Non so, ma a me usare fidanzati per indicare due che si vedono da un paio di settimane pare proprio uno svilimento della parola. Secondo me, il termine da usare in questo contesto è proprio ragazzo/ragazza di Pincopallino. Non credo che al giorno d'oggi il termine ragazzo/ragazza sia di registro eccessivamente familiare. Esistono esempi eccellenti anche non recentissimi (La ragazza di Bube, per esempio).
> Ripeto, io userei la parola fidanzati solo per due persone che si frequentino da un po' di tempo (difficile da quantificare ma certamente molto piu' di due settimane) e che soprattutto abbiano intenzione di mantenere una relazione di una certa serietà. Non è necessario che pensino al matrimonio o che coinvolgano i rispettivi parenti, come succedeva un tempo, ma una certa serietà di intenti ci dovrebbe essere.


 
Concordo! Anzi, a dire il vero, sono talmente tanto estrema in merito da provare fastidio quando qualcuno si riferisce al mio ragazzo, con il quale sono insieme da anni, con il termine 'fidanzato'. Ma da parlante bilingue, e soprattutto da persona cresciuta a cavallo fra la cultura italiana e quella statunitense, non sarò forse influenzata dalla differenza in inglese - semantica, ma anche e soprattutto concettuale - fra semplice 'boyfriend' e qualcuno con cui si è 'engaged', e cioè qualcuno con cui si è praticamente stabilita la data delle nozze?


----------



## Crisidelm

Questo succede perché la lingua e i costumi correnti non collimano piu' perfettamente, e perciò tentiamo di forzare alcuni significati in parole che ne hanno, tradizionalmente, altri, e ben definiti.


----------



## housecameron

A me sembra piuttosto che manchi _il_ _termine._
_Ragazzamento_ non esiste,_ fidanzamento_ è troppo.


----------



## SunDraw

Beh, visto il contesto, se magari al giornalista fosse qui scappato il prestito, _*boyfriend*_, non gli si sarebbe neppure potuto dir nulla!
E adesso linciatemi...
Aggiungo altri sinonimi, per quanto comunque raffazzonati, in uso:
"l'amico", "l'amico del cuore", "l'accompagnatore".
Poi noterei che non ci si pone altrettante (comprensibili) difficoltà quali si hanno con "fidanzato", per il termine "coppia", comunemente usato in senso impegnativo ma anche no.


----------



## Stiannu

Sento spesso _boyfriend_, all'inglese, ma gli associo una connotazione un po' sarcastica o canzonatoria.
Anche _partner_ o _compagno_ sono usati, in alcuni contesti, ma in questo caso mi sembrerebbero ugualmente fuori luogo...


----------



## Crisidelm

housecameron said:


> A me sembra piuttosto che manchi _il_ _termine._
> _Ragazzamento_ non esiste,_ fidanzamento_ è troppo.


 
Certo che manca il termine adeguato, ma manca perché tale situazione relazionale non era contemplata e possibile fino a qualche decennio fa. Ora invece sì, ma sconta appunto la mancanza di un termine adatto: lo vogliamo coniare?


----------



## caterina79

trier2007 said:


> Ho notato che al sud, o perlomeno a Lecce, dove attualmente vivo, 'fidanzato' viene usato come sinonimo di ragazzo/moroso/etc., spesso anche nel caso di quindicenni o comunque di persone che stanno insieme da poco...ma la cosa buffa è che si parla anche di 'suocero/a' riferendosi ai rispettivi genitori!


 

Nonchè cognato/a per il rispettivo fratello/sorella  magari con una sfumatura ironica ma questi termini "ufficiali" sono usati anche al nord.


----------



## xeneize

Da me _fidanzato/a_ indica qualcosa più serio di _ragazzo/a_.
Si potrebbe usare anche dopo soli 15 giorni, ma suona pretenzioso...
Anche in sardo abbiamo una distinzione di questo tipo fra i due termini corrispondenti, e c'è anche in spagnolo, etc..
A Palermo tendono a usare più _fidanzato/a_ che _ragazzo/a_, almeno così noto io.
_Suoceri_ riferito ai genitori del fidanzato/a, e, anche se di meno, _cognati_ riferito a fratelli/sorelle si usa sia qui sia in Sicilia, è normale in caso di rapporto ben avviato 
Ciao


----------

